# Any reason for the $1 drop on BCE today?



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

Can't find any news and earnings report isn't until August 8th.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

I saw a note that bce was today downgraded by scotiabank to sector perform. I can,t find have the right link. try this www.analystratings.net/ratings/Canada/latest


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Another residual hit because of Verizon? 

Time to buy more I guess.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I think it's a Verizon thing. Telus was down a lot too. Both are at great entry points; 5.5% yield for BCE and 4.5% for Telus.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Never understood this, so what if Verizon will come in, it's not like they'll be offering half price on their plans... not to mention, they will need to invest a ton of money and time to build towers Canada wide, simply buying Wind will not do it, they have terrible coverage.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

On a side note, Telus is doubling its share buyback. I hope that will increase the stock price tomorrow.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I think the Verizon threat is over-blown....but it is likely responsible for the drop in BCE and T


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

all telcos were down, RCI also dropped today... imho all 3 is a good entry point.... and I doubt VZ will really want to compete in Canada with our population less than California's and huge territory...they should go to Africa and this is what VOD does.
We paying $47 for unlimited high speed Internet 27mbps, Rogers offers even for cheaper price 37mbps.... in order to switch to VZ or other carrier, price should be less than $25-30. Can VZ do it?! Another thing .... many heavy users use a lot of traffic for not really legel downloading, and I wouldn't do it with US company 
Interestingly that VZ is not really benefits fron those rumors... 3 month return for VZ down 3.7% when S&P is up 8.5%


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

If VZ keeps dropping, going to buy some for RRSP. Problems with telco stocks solved - own 'em all.


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

blin10 said:


> Never understood this, so what if Verizon will come in, it's not like they'll be offering half price on their plans... not to mention, they will need to invest a ton of money and time to build towers Canada wide, simply buying Wind will not do it, they have terrible coverage.


They will actually offer significant discount as their size and current pricing scheme both allows it and makes it profitable. Canada wide they aren't interested in building towers either, wind will allow them to turn key operate in the only telecom hot spot nation wide (Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal). Telus cell services seven million people a month (don't quote me on that) verizon doesn't even feel a seven million dent in their 100 +

I think short term it will be bad for everyone's telecom stocks but longer term I anticipate everything will even out once again. Not sure on a bottom for telus yet though, and dislike shaw as a whole, and see Rogers slipping and being the most affected.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

The Verizon deal doesn't explain it because both Telus and Rogers are up today with Bell down yet again.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Just so happens I started new positions for BCE and RCI.B in TFSA just before the drops.. they are down 10% and running out of contribution room to add. 
Long term holder cant let the noise scare my away, but they are pretty much responsible for lowing YTD TFSA returns right now.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

i guess we have different opinions, I really doubt they will offer significant discount, but that's just my opinion..



bflannel said:


> They will actually offer significant discount as their size and current pricing scheme both allows it and makes it profitable. Canada wide they aren't interested in building towers either, wind will allow them to turn key operate in the only telecom hot spot nation wide (Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal). Telus cell services seven million people a month (don't quote me on that) verizon doesn't even feel a seven million dent in their 100 +
> 
> I think short term it will be bad for everyone's telecom stocks but longer term I anticipate everything will even out once again. Not sure on a bottom for telus yet though, and dislike shaw as a whole, and see Rogers slipping and being the most affected.


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

I look at it in a few ways blin10, one is they could show up and offer at par... they will still steal clients. This will affect the tele players of the future because monthly they only have a fraction of the revenue that the larger companies like Verizon have. You may be correct on this front. To make a serious impact where they need it most (where our population is) I feel like they are going to want more than just those Canadians whom are looking to try something new. They'll want the miser portion of Canadians that will switch to save a dollar.

Only time will tell. Not residing in a metropolis myself IDGAF.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

In a few years Telus will buy out Verizon's Canadian investment...deja vu...dont forget they were buddies before.


----------

